# Ibanez TS808 vs. MAXON OD808 vs. Fulltone OCD



## o0JAKEOo (Sep 3, 2012)

Newly registered member of the site here, but I'm just looking for some opinions on the better pedal and why. I currently own an OCD pedal (V4) and I'm wandering if it would be worth it to get one of the other pedals. The tone I'm going for is pretty specific and would best be described as an angry, barking tone that cuts through the mix. There are two bands I know of that have a tone like this: Volumes and The Plot in You. My setup consists of a Schecter hellraiser C-1, OCD pedal, and a Peavey 6505+ 112 combo (with a Mesa V30). Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## crg123 (Sep 3, 2012)

I love my Maxon OD808, it really allows my tone to tighten up and cut through the mix.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pav (Sep 3, 2012)

In my experience, most people seem to favor the Maxon OD808 above all. I've also heard good things about the Fulltone OCD, but that's the one I have little/no personal experience with. Personally, I have an Ibby TS808 and I think it's the greatest thing in the whole wide world, but mine is heavily modded so should be taken with a grain of salt, since the reissues aren't the same as the godlike TS808s from way back when.

Check out this video. Not exactly the lineup you're looking for, but it should give you a pretty cut and dry comparison of how different OD pedals function. IMHO, the Maxon sounds the best out of that lineup. The Fulltone OCD seems to have more gain but sounds thinner and less boosted.



And  fellow Toledoan!


----------



## imaginary (Sep 3, 2012)

I tried the OCD for a bit. now it sits uselessly in someone else's gear bag. Harsh, I know. It just doesn't seem to be as aggressive. Like Pav, I use a modified ts808 as well, so... I lack clarity of comparison


----------



## 3074326 (Sep 3, 2012)

I use an Ibanez, but would prefer a Maxon. I've only been disappointed with the Fulltone pedals I've used. They aren't bad, just way overhyped from my experiences.


----------



## Gryphon (Sep 3, 2012)

I have both a Maxon OD808 and Fulltone OCD in my rig. I use the OD808 to tighten things up and the OCD when I want a little more grit.


----------



## shoot2thrill (Sep 4, 2012)

Visual sound double trouble

trumps them all in my opinion.


----------



## mniel8195 (Sep 4, 2012)

the full tone sounds better as a standalone pedal for a clean channel. i use a maxon 808 with my evh 5150III. i use to think i had to much low cut but i have since changed my mind


----------



## Damo707 (Sep 5, 2012)

i am using an ocd as a boost on the lp setting with the gain about 10 o clock treble 3 o clock and level to taste. One good thing about this pedal is it lets some bass through although you may or may not want that. Im using it with a vox ac15 so im not trying to get metal tones in this purpose.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 5, 2012)

Had all of them, ended up selling all of them, kept only my TS7 diy-moded-to-original808.


----------



## ESPImperium (Sep 5, 2012)

I got rid of my Ibanez TS9 and still have my Maxon OD808 and my Fulltone OCD. The OCD sits in that area between a OD box like the TS9 and DS1. I like distortions but they hate me, so the OCD is good for me as it is in that mid point for me, its my Blues Box on a clean channel.

However i cannot say enough for the Maxon OD808, it helps lift my amp just enough to get it into that area of gain that i need. However i have now gone and got a second OD808 for a pedal board rig im building for when i don't need to carry my whole shooting gallery of a rack system.

However, i do also include the MXR KFK 10 Band EQ a must need for my rack and a MXR 6 Band EQ a must for my pedalboard. That way i can get my tone even closer to what i have in my head and what my ear says to my head i have.

Every player should have a good OD pedal and a EQ for where i am coming from.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Sep 5, 2012)

Im a fan of the OD808


----------



## smilesrg (Sep 10, 2013)

I am using Weehbo Helldrive. The best overdrive pedal I've ever had!


----------



## GizmoGardens (Sep 10, 2013)

If you're feeling experimental, look for some clones. Almost all popular ODs have a clone out there that you can buy for cheap. Timmy --> Dano Transparent OD, TS808--> Joyo Vintage, Klon ---> TONS of clones, etc. 

Experiment with the knock-offs, in most cases the circuitry is next to identical. If you find one you really like, give the real deal a shot and see if the better build quality, component quality, and "mojo/hype" is worth the extra price. Sometimes it is, sometimes it isn't, but at least you'll end up with something you really dig.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Sep 10, 2013)

I think the best OD out there is the Way Huge Green Rhino. It allows you the same stuff as all the 808s, but also gives you a mid sweep control to pinpoint where you want the midboost to happen, and a low end control so you dont have to lose your low end, just tighten it up.


----------



## Lifestalker (Sep 10, 2013)

Save your money and go for a ProTone. Otherwise, OD808 is a pretty acceptable choice.


----------



## BeyondDan (Sep 10, 2013)

If you want a more raw/aggressive tone i think the maxon OD808 would suits your needs.
But as someone else mentioned, there are a lot of clone/copy that would works great too.
Personnaly I use a digitech Bad Monkey, it's cheap sounds great and the 2 tone knobs help to reach the tone you want. I also heard great things about the Joyo Vintage Overdrive!


----------



## greendog86 (Sep 10, 2013)

the od808 is the "industry standard" nowadays for boosting high gain amps
to an even higher gain and tighter and fuller sound. you really can't
go wrong with an od808. 
if it fits your budget, the protone deadhorse is the best booster around
for high gain sounds imo.


----------



## Edika (Sep 10, 2013)

I haven't tried any of the other pedals aside from the Maxon OD808. When searching for a boost pedal I tried almost every OD and DS pedal available in a shop that had quite a lot of pedals (no Fulltone or Ibanez TS808 at that point however) and it was the only one that made my hybrid, not a real real tube amp, sound mean enough to keep and not buy a new and abetter all tube amp for way down the line. Even if I do buy a new all tube amp, I'll be keeping this setup as I really like it.


----------



## The Great Juice (Sep 10, 2013)

If you're into tone that is more like Volumes or other bands of the sort, I would go for the Maxon OD808 or check out any of Protone's Dead Horse pedals, they have an OD808 circuit with upgraded components pretty much. I believe Misha Mansoor for Periphery has a signature Dead Horse


----------



## vick1000 (Sep 10, 2013)

Fulltone not as good for a boost as TS models. The best I have used is the Digitech Hardwire CM-2.


----------



## greendog86 (Sep 10, 2013)

if you want a pedal that has great boosting capabilities and also sounds
good on its own as an OD before a clean amp you can try the xotic
BB preamp.


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 10, 2013)

vick1000 said:


> Fulltone not as good for a boost as TS models. The best I have used is the Digitech Hardwire CM-2.



THIS

Def has that 0d808 boost vibe, plsu you can tweak your highs and lows, instead of the tone knob, which i beleive is just a high end roll off


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 10, 2013)

The OCD can be closer to a distorted sound while the Maxon 808 is a cleaner, super aggressive boost. I love mine  

However, don't overlook the Maxon OD9. It's got a bit more of a mid boost than the 808 and is slightly smoother but still just as aggressive. Plus it's got true bypass and cuts less bass than the Ibanez TS9


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 11, 2013)

Maxon 808 all the way!


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus (Sep 11, 2013)

I actually quite like my TS9 fwiw..

and funnily enough Ive got an OCD on its way to me as we speak..


----------



## will_shred (Sep 11, 2013)

This is my reaction to literally any "what tubescreamer?" thread. I probably sound like a broken record, but I seriously love this thing.


----------



## Silence2-38554 (Sep 11, 2013)

If you're capable of soldering AT ALL, just pick up a cheap Ibanez TS7 & mod the circuit to be identical to an 808. I believe it's a matter of changing one or two resistor values. It's super easy and the pedals are a fraction the price of a real 808.


----------



## GizmoGardens (Sep 11, 2013)

Silence2-38554 said:


> If you're capable of soldering AT ALL, just pick up a cheap Ibanez TS7 & mod the circuit to be identical to an 808. I believe it's a matter of changing one or two resistor values. It's super easy and the pedals are a fraction the price of a real 808.



2 resistors in the output network. 100k in parallel with the output gets changed to a 10k and the 470 ohm coming off the emitter of the output buffer gets changed to 100 ohm.


----------



## Oneirokritikos (Sep 11, 2013)

That Green Rhino looks interesting... Which booster allows for the most precise tailoring of the boosted frequencies?


----------



## p4vl (Sep 12, 2013)

Bad Monkey and Hardwire CM-2, depending on my mood (BM is transparent, CM2 is more compressed and requires me to turn the amp gain down). 

Even though I have an MXR 10 band EQ, I prefer OD pedals with Bass/Treble controls. The Maxon OOD-9 totally foregoes the eq section and just has Level/Gain controls. To me, that makes sense.


----------



## ddk (Sep 13, 2013)

I have my OD808 on at all times. The effect is subtle, but essential. Gives the tone so much more balls


----------



## Hyacinth (Sep 13, 2013)

I had a Maxon 808 before I got an Axe Fx and I loved what it did for my tone.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 14, 2013)

In agreeance with Will here. I just picked up a Green Rhino yesterday and that thing kicks all sorts of ass.


----------



## will_shred (Sep 15, 2013)

Oneirokritikos said:


> That Green Rhino looks interesting... Which booster allows for the most precise tailoring of the boosted frequencies?



Green Rhino.... 

The Green Rhino is what? $30 more than the other 2? IMO it's much worth it. It sounds killer, made in USA (ibanez pedals are made in Taiwan) and it's very well built. The Protone Keith Merrow or Misha Mansoor OD might be worth checking out at well.


----------



## wakjob (Sep 15, 2013)

Kingsley Page boost pedal. Possibly my next 'boost only' pedal to try out.

High voltage, all tube turret board style circuit.

Kingsley Amplifiers


----------



## TheUnvanquished (Sep 15, 2013)

mniel8195 said:


> the full tone sounds better as a standalone pedal for a clean channel. i use a maxon 808 with my evh 5150III. i use to think i had to much low cut but i have since changed my mind



Agreed. I have the cheaper ibanez ts9 tubescreamer and the fulltone. The ocd sounds like a boss in front of the clean channel on my fender amp. As a booster out in front of my orange head I go with the tubescreamer.


----------



## Kaappari (Sep 16, 2013)

Voodoo lab Sparkle Drive is an awesome 808 with a clean blend. It is pretty big though compared to the maxon.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Sep 16, 2013)

Over here, the Ts-808 reissue costs double the price of the OD808. I got a ts-808 though, because i bought it before maxon came to this country.

And that rhino looks cool, i love the eq's for top & bottom


----------

